# Bobcats re-sign Bernard Robinson



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

The Bobcats made the decision to keep another part of their core gropup of players from last year by re-signing swingman Bernard Robinson. The restricted free agent played his first two NBA seasons with Charlotte after being drafted by the Bobcats in 2004. 

“Bernard has been a good fit for our team over our first two seasons and his versatility on both ends of the court allows him to help us in several ways,“ Bobcats General Manager and Head Coach Bernie Bickerstaff said. “We look for him to further develop his game and continue to be a quality team player on and off the court.” 










The 6-6, 210-pounder appeared in 66 games with 18 starts this past season and averaged 6.4 points, 3.3 rebounds, 1.2 assists and 1.2 steals in 19.7 minutes. Drafted by Charlotte in the second round (45th overall) of the 2004 NBA Draft, Robinson has played in 97 total games (19 starts) in two seasons, with career averages of 5.3 points, 2.8 rebounds, 1.1 assists and 1.0 steals in 16.8 minutes. 

LINK


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I've liked Bernard more and more. I think this year he will get 6th man minutes.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

The way I look at it, there's no reason to lose him; he's a salary to count toward the minimum. Other than that, though, no real reason to keep him on either. A non-entity. Harmless, sure, but nothing special, nothing to count on for anything but keeping his nose clean and adding some salary.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Is he a good defender? Or does he just get a lot of steals... cos 1 per 20 minutes is pretty good compared to many players.

Good young guy to have, if Charlotte doesn't want him I'm sure many teams would snatch him up.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

He can really defend 4 positions very well. He;s a can't lose


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Charlotte_______ said:


> He can really defend 4 positions very well. He;s a can't lose


Well, nobody but Felton and Morrison are truly "can't lose" guys, don't you agree? Isn't _everyone_ else available for the right price, really? Surely you don't put Robinson in the same category as those two, do you?


----------

